# Starting to learn Oboe



## yishain11

I'd like to start playing a musical instrument (for fun, not professionally), after years and years of not playing anything (I'm 27, and I played the piano and the recorder as a child), and I couldn't resist the sound of the oboe. I thing that the oboe has the best sound, and I would love to learn to play it. I know that the oboe is a double reed instrument, and thus it's considered to be a difficult instrument to learn - so I was wondering: should I start with the oboe or should i start with an easier instrument - like the saxophone? (which I think has a good sound too, but less than the oboe).
I have patience, and I'm willing to work hard (relatively for a hubby. I'm not going to invest in learn any instruments more than a few hours a week), so should I start learning the oboe, or compromise on the sax?
thx,
yishai


----------



## david johnson

how much $$ you willing to lay out for a horn? my guess is you'll progress more quickly on sax. start there and add oboe a little later.


----------



## arpeggio

david johnson said:


> how much $$ you willing to lay out for a horn? my guess is you'll progress more quickly on sax. start there and add oboe a little later.


I agree...........


----------



## Pugg

The oboe however has more opportunities


----------



## Harmonie

Well, I think you should learn what you love. I started learning the oboe close to turning 27, but note that was after 9 or so years of bassoon.

Yes, it's going to be difficult, though. When I first ran into issues, I got a private instructor. She has helped me a whole lot. However, I will say that a few hours a week just won't cut it. I tried that, and I wasn't getting the results I wanted, and I was coming into lessons unprepared.

If you want to learn the oboe, it's going to require hard work, and time. I don't know if the saxophone would be _that_ much easier that it would be worth picking it up before the one you really love. However, I do not know, as I don't have much experience with saxophone. Plus, I've been double reed for so long now, so our situations are different even though our ages really aren't.


----------



## BlackKeys

Maybe rent an oboe for a few months, it's fairly inexpensive (depending on the stores where you live) and it will allow you to try out the instrument before you commit. That way you can be sure of your choice if you find it manageable to play, and if not, you can try an easier instrument.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

I hate to revive this thread, but if OP is still looking for an instrument, my recommendation is saxophone. Much like piano, it is easy to learn, and hard to master.


----------

